# Advice on High Tea vs. Jubilee vs. Hug Me



## bliu108 (May 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been searching for a nude lipstick that wasn't toooo nude like Creme d'Nude or Myth (I have tried both), and really like High Tea and the lustre finish. But I want to try something with a little more pigment, so how does High Tea compare to Jubilee and Hug Me? 

Thanks!


----------



## staceb1990 (May 25, 2010)

I think it depends on your skin tone. I'm incredibly pale, so nude lips don't usually look very good on me, but I love Hug Me. It's kind of a pinkish nude that doesn't wash me out.


----------



## Face2Mac (May 25, 2010)

Hug Me is a pinkish nude, very universal on every skintone, even works for me, NC50

Jubiliee is more on a brownish/pink nude, not nearly as universal as hug me, very nice but you will loads more wear out of Hug Me than Jubilee.


----------



## MzzRach (May 25, 2010)

I'm on the Hug Me team as well.  Very versatile and wearable.  I can't wear Myth either, it totally washes me out. 

You might also want to look at Viva Glam V lipstick.


----------



## Lyssah (May 26, 2010)

I have all 3.
Fair skin (NC/NW 15), pigmented lips.

*High Tea:* this one is a gorgeous colour - very easy to use with dark or light looks. On me it doesnt appear too brown.. Just coats my lips in a gorgeous multishine sheen.. very kissable.

*Hug Me:* was my first mac lipstick. As I have pigmented lips and pale skin, this looks really dark and brown on me, barely has a pink undertone on me. I have to wear this one with C-thru l/g or Oyster Girl l/g to look ok.

*Jubilee:* got this one recently. On my lips this is browner than Hug Me, no pink undertone. It has the "sheen" of high tea but even wearing a light coloured l/g on top this is still too brown for me. 

i hope this helps. I think lip pigmentation and skin colour will affect your choice, lots of people love hug me and I can see why.. it would be lovely if I wasn't fair.
*My personal recomendation is High Tea, followed by Hug Me.. Skip Jubilee.*


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 26, 2010)

I agree with toxaemia. I'm also fair (NC15/20), and I thought I was the only one that Hug Me just looked dark & brown on. People rave about it being a great nude or MLBB shade, but it was neither for me. Jubliee was too brown on me as well, but then again, I don't really like brown lipsticks. I'd say if you're not too fair & don't have super pigmented lips, try Hug Me. But I would pass Jubilee altogether... I don't know what I was ever thinking!


----------



## Bonitinha (May 26, 2010)

Go for High Tea.  It has a super shiny finish (even more so than my other lustre lippies).  You can change it up depending on what lipliner you use (nude or pinky nude, etc).  It also looks pretty with a dab of Florabundance lipglass in the center of your lips over High Tea.
Hug Me is pretty -- but it tends to pull more peachy brown on me.  Hug Me is gorgeous with Love Nectar lustreglass over it if you want a peachy nude color.

You would probably love both!


----------



## annikay (May 26, 2010)

Some Karlasugar swatches of all three:

http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...k-2-Medium.jpg

http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...k-3-Medium.jpg

HTH!


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2010)

i love high tea. i think it's such a pretty sheer colour which has a beautiful golden sheen. sadly i don't own the other two lippies though!


----------



## dxgirly (May 26, 2010)

Sorry for being OT, but what does "HTH" mean?? I always see people using that acronym, but I can't figure it out!!


----------



## Penn (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_Sorry for being OT, but what does "HTH" mean?? I always see people using that acronym, but I can't figure it out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HTH means Hope That Helps


----------



## dxgirly (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_HTH means Hope That Helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


OHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Ok. Thank you dear!


----------



## Lyssah (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_ But I would pass Jubilee altogether... I don't know what I was ever thinking!_

 
Same - I have no idea why I picked this one up!

Nice to know i'm not the only one who has problems with these lippies looking brown!


----------

